# Lonely Goat??? Please help!



## k8butler (Oct 20, 2011)

So we adopted a adult wether a few days ago and will be recieving 2 wethered kids in a couple of weeks. These will be the first goats I have owned so I am brand new to this and acting just like a nervous 1st time mother! The wether is alone at the moment and I think he is really depressed by the whole situation, we spend a lot of time out with him and he follows us around the yard and munches on leaves here and there but he gets so upset when we leave him and I don't think he is eating or drinking a whole lot, he is eating some but hasn't really touched his grain that we offer. I'm fairly certain he is drinking some but I know a lot of water is important to prevent stones. Is there anything we can do to help him get through the next two weeks before the other 2 goats arrive? Apart from being with him 24\7... He was alone when we got him (that's why we agreed to take him, we knew we were getting 2 and couldn't stand the thought of him continuing to be alone...) Someone told us that goats can get so upset like from being alone that they will just die :shocked: Is this true!?! Sorry if I am rambling on and on I am just brand new at this and am so worried and want to be sure he is going to be alright for another 2 weeks...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Any chance you can get the two kids sooner? If not, give your boy as much attention as you possibly can. I don't know what advice someone else may have, they are just not made to be alone, you were so right about that. I had a buck alone in a pen that was not that isolated from other goats and he nearly went insane. He could see them, but it wasn't enough. It was when I was new at it too, and I didn't have a bunch of options. Anyway, hang in there with him and relief is on the way, you did good to rescue him.

Jan


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have heard of goats dying from being alone, but never have seen it...then again we own 17 goats so no one is ever alone. If you could get the kids sooner that would definitely help....definitely sounds like he is depressed and needs someone...spends lots of time with him..but i would try to get another goat sooner if possible.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi there, how old is he? Was he with other goats before? We bottle raised a baby boer this summer and he bonded to us and our dogs first! LOL then when we moved him out to the barn he was like "oh....these things look like me!" 

He is still very bonded to us but has learned that he is indeed a goat! If this little guy was not with others before now, he may just be missing his old family/home and need some extra attention. 

If you could get another goat sooner that is always the best senario--what about an LGD or some other livestock? A calf or a horse? We were given a 2 year old doe and she was living with calfs-she would mother them like her own at the previous farm. She never lived with other goats and she was the most healthy doe we got when we started!


----------

